#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-27
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenas noches
<Jscm> Hola
<GNU-Linux> Hola que tal que novedades
<Jscm> me podrias ayudar tengo un problema al momento de instalar ubuntu
<Jscm> se cuelga despues de poner la hora
<GNU-Linux> asha
<GNU-Linux> haz instalado solo el sistema base
<GNU-Linux> o ya haz instalado paquetes
<Jscm> he intentado con el live cd o algo asi realmente soy novato en esto de linux
<Jscm> bueno la cosa es que pongo instalar y luego sigo los pasos y despues de poner la hora revisa el disco y se queda colgado
<GNU-Linux> :D
<GNU-Linux> perdon por el descuido
<Jscm> :s
<GNU-Linux> me distraje con la inscipcion del fesoli
<GNU-Linux> ok dices que estas probando GNU/Linux Ubuntu desde el CD live
<GNU-Linux> y se cuelga cuando intentas cambiar la fecha
<GNU-Linux> o la hora
<Jscm> despues de cambiar la hora y darle siguiente se cuelga
<GNU-Linux> me das las caracteristicas de tu Pc
<GNU-Linux> ?
<Jscm> es un procesador intel Dual core e2180  de 2.0 Ghz 1Gb de ram y tarjeta gforce 8400gs
<GNU-Linux> con esas caracteristicas no deberia de colgarse
<Jscm> de repente parti mal el disco duro use partition magic
<GNU-Linux> :S dime estas probando el cd live
<GNU-Linux> osea  el ubuntu desde el Cd o lo haz instalado en el ordenador
<GNU-Linux> ahora que recuerdo la version Cd Live es para probar el sistema
<Jscm> ahora estoy con windows pero ya probe usar ubuntu desde el cd y no tuve problemas
<GNU-Linux>  mas no se puede hacer cambios o instalar nuevos paquetes debido a que este no esta en tu HDd
<GNU-Linux> haber haciendo historia me dices que tienes problemas cuando cambias la hora en el CD live
<GNU-Linux> o ya haz instalado el Ubuntu en tu Pc y ahi es donde no pudes cambiar la hora
<Jscm> cuando uso el cd life hay una opcion para instalar la ejecuto y en el paso poner la hora eligo peru y le doy siguiente y sale un cuadro particionando el disco y se queda en 46%
<GNU-Linux> aha ok
<GNU-Linux> ahor aentiendo entonces no termina de instalar
<Jscm> aja
<GNU-Linux> ok eso es facil
<GNU-Linux> 1.- El Cd esta mal quemado o tiene desperfectos.
<GNU-Linux> 2.- El ISO no descargo correctamente.
<GNU-Linux> Soluciones:
<GNU-Linux> 1.- El CD tiene la opcion de verficar la integridad
<GNU-Linux> del mismo
<GNU-Linux> usa esa opcion
<Jscm> ya lo hice y dice 0 errores
<GNU-Linux> :s
<GNU-Linux> ok
<GNU-Linux> si no tiene errores el problema puede ser el HDD
<Jscm> mi disco duro?
<GNU-Linux> SED
<GNU-Linux> no queiro decir que el disco este malogrado
<GNU-Linux> lo que digo es que como haz particionado con X producto este no lo haya realizado correctamente
<Jscm> entonces que programa uso para particionar el disco?
<GNU-Linux> ya ha pasado que por usar programas de redimensionamiento, no se pueda terminar de instal GNu/Linux
<GNU-Linux> te recomiendo que  saques un backup de lo que tienes actualmente en tu OS(Sistema Operativo)
<GNU-Linux>  y hagas instalaciones limpias
<GNU-Linux> primero instalas tu "windows" pero en la instalacion dale el particionamiento y dejas el espacio que vas a usar para tu ubuntu
<GNU-Linux> una ves instalado tu windows recien instala tu Ubuntu
<GNU-Linux> en el espacio libre que dejaste en la instalacion de tu windows
<Jscm> no existira otra forma?
<viperhoot> Jscm, wubi ?
<GNU-Linux> humm
<GNU-Linux> esa es una opcion
<GNU-Linux> pero no la manejo muy bien
<Jscm> wubi?
<GNU-Linux> Hola viperhoot
<GNU-Linux> buenas noches
<viperhoot> Jscm, para que instales ubuntu desde windows
<viperhoot> saludos GNU-Linux
<viperhoot> en unos momentos empieza la reunión
<GNU-Linux> :S
<GNU-Linux> :s
<GNU-Linux> como reunion
<GNU-Linux>  que hoy hay reunion
<viperhoot> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/569
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, si, para coordinar con xander los preparativos para la fiesta de lanzamiento de intrepid
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux>  mira y yo que me conecto de casualidad
<viperhoot> hehehe
<Jscm> bueno no les quiero molestar en su reunion seguire buscando una solucion gracias de todos modos
<viperhoot> Jscm, aun no empieza
<GNU-Linux> Jscm: como dice viperhoot instalate el wubi
<viperhoot> Jscm, prueba lo que te digo con wubi
<viperhoot> Jscm, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu)  revisa alli
<GNU-Linux> viperhoot ya que estas aqui
<GNU-Linux> una consulta estoy haciendo un pequeño proyecto
<Jscm> bueno seguire informandome me interesa mucho ubuntu como para dejarlo atras por un problema
<GNU-Linux> y necesito unos datos
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, si dime
<viperhoot> Jscm, wubi lo puedes usar simplemente entrando a windows e insertando el cd de ubuntu allí, te saltará la ventana de wubi automaticamente
<GNU-Linux> necesito que ubuntu me bote el video en 15khz
<viperhoot> Jscm, igual cualquier problema que tengas puedes ponerlo en los foros o en la lista de correos
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, hmm ya
<GNU-Linux> como puedo lograr eso
<viperhoot> 15 ?
<viperhoot> tan bajo ?
<GNU-Linux> sed
<viperhoot> dejame ver
<Jscm> bueno me despido porque ya va a comenzar su reunion hasta pronto y gracias
<GNU-Linux> lo que pasa es que estoy tratando de que ubuntu trataje en monitores arcade
<GNU-Linux> trabaje en monitores arcade
<viperhoot> Jscm, un gusto, cualquier cosa no olvides los foros porsiaca
<Jscm> ok thx
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, no estoy seguro que sea la solución pero dale desde consola un: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<viperhoot> en Section "Monitor"  hay una opción que dice: Vertrefresh	50-75  (al menos en el mio)
<GNU-Linux> estoy haciendo un manual de como convertir tu pc en una recreativa
<viperhoot> cambia ese 50-75   por  15
<GNU-Linux> si ya he probado eso
<GNU-Linux> fue lo priemro que me hice
<viperhoot> y reinicia el entorno grafico
<viperhoot> no funciono ?
<GNU-Linux> para nada
<viperhoot> osea
<viperhoot> luego de eso
<GNU-Linux> fue lo primero que me hice
<viperhoot> tienes que ir a Sistema/Preferencias/Resolucion de la pantalla
<GNU-Linux> he modificado totalmente el xorg
<viperhoot> y ahora te aparecerá esa opción alli
<GNU-Linux> .conf
<GNU-Linux> no no aparece
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<GNU-Linux> se que se puede hacer configurando el xorg.conf
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> busco
<GNU-Linux> poniendo HorizSync
<GNU-Linux> Vertrefresh
<GNU-Linux> VertRefresh
<GNU-Linux> Modes
<viperhoot> desde consola: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<viperhoot> selecciona un monitor que pueda soportarlo
<GNU-Linux> nada
<GNU-Linux>  le he puesto hasta resoluciones bajas
<viperhoot> debajo de cada marca y modelo sale su tasa de refresco, facil con alguno te atraca
<viperhoot> hmmm
<GNU-Linux> ese es mi problema la gran mayoria de monitores arcade aqui en peru
<GNU-Linux>  no trae
<GNU-Linux> :s
<GNU-Linux> es por eso qeu tampoco puedo usar Modelines
<GNU-Linux> al xorg le he configurado Modeline
<viperhoot> que modelo y marca es ?
<GNU-Linux> y ahi como que va la cosa
<viperhoot> arcade algo ?
<GNU-Linux> nada el monitor no tiene nada
<GNU-Linux> ese es mi problema
<viperhoot> hmmm más dificil aún
<GNU-Linux> GoldStar
<GNU-Linux> es el monitor
<GNU-Linux> no hay mas datos
<GNU-Linux> el tio que me ha prestado el monitor tampoco sabe
<GNU-Linux> los datos de su monitor
<GNU-Linux> como la ves la tengo un poco dificil
<viperhoot> hmm si
<GNU-Linux> el chasis de ese monitor tampoco tiene datos
<viperhoot> dejame dar una revisada a ver si encuentro algo
<GNU-Linux> haber
<GNU-Linux> la unica solucion que puedo tener por el momento es averiguar todas las modeline
<GNU-Linux> para arcade pero qeu sean reales
<GNU-Linux> y con eso darle una configuracion al xorg.conf
<GNU-Linux> una estandar
<GNU-Linux> la pregunta es si el xorg me aguantara que le ponga varias Modeline
<viperhoot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ¿?
<viperhoot> no está de más
<GNU-Linux> nada eso solo reconfigura el teclado
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, si, normal con ese punto
<GNU-Linux> ya lo he puesto
<GNU-Linux> hasta he puesto dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<GNU-Linux> tampoco le va con LANG=C nvidia-settings
<GNU-Linux> ni con nvidia-xconfig
<viperhoot> ta que no hay nada con ese modelo
<viperhoot> usas el driver nvidia?
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux> estoy usando el driver propietario
<GNU-Linux> tambien lo he tratado de hacer con el libsvga
<GNU-Linux> pero lo que estoy haciendo es mas loco
<GNU-Linux> estaba pensando en flashearme la tarjeta de video
<viperhoot> si ps
<viperhoot> no hay nada
<GNU-Linux>  pero hacer eso y ponerlo en un manual como que la gente no entenderia mucho
<viperhoot> flashearla ?
<viperhoot> hgmmm
<viperhoot> nose
<viperhoot> como que funciona como que no
<GNU-Linux> sed hay tarjetas de video que se pueden flashear y hacer que emitan a maximo 15khz
<GNU-Linux> pero si hago eso es un gasto mayor doble manual
<GNU-Linux> la gente no haria eso
<GNU-Linux>  no se arriegaria a hacerlo
<viperhoot> y no te asegura nada
<GNU-Linux> si sale
<GNU-Linux> funciona
<GNU-Linux>  pk ya lo he hecho
<viperhoot> igual sigue buscando, yo voy a ver si encuentro algo, te paso la voz si encuentro algo
<viperhoot> ahh bueno
<viperhoot> pero que sea de ultimo recurso
<GNU-Linux> pero no es la idea ps
<viperhoot> oe y xander nada de venir
<GNU-Linux> :s es cierto ya entrara
<viperhoot> ojal
<viperhoot> a
<viperhoot> http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/eventos/fiesta-de-lanzamiento-de-intrepid-ibex  esta es la página del evento
<GNU-Linux> imagina un titutlo asi " Convierte tu PC en una Maquina Multijuego Real"
<GNU-Linux> " en 4 Pasos"
<GNU-Linux> asi como las que ya existen la diferencia es qeu esas estan hechas en ms-dos y no son estables
<GNU-Linux> en cambio en linux
<GNU-Linux> poder hacer eso
<GNU-Linux>  y de paso poder trabajar ahi
<viperhoot> aún está sujeta a cambios
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux> bueno cambiemos de tema
<GNU-Linux> :P
<viperhoot> heheh
<GNU-Linux> a que hroa comienza la reunion
<viperhoot> se supone que a las 8pm :S
<GNU-Linux> me cambio de nick
<GNU-Linux> lgonzales
<viperhoot> basicamente era para coordinar sobre el evento en la utp
<viperhoot> http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/eventos/fiesta-de-lanzamiento-de-intrepid-ibex  esta es la web para ello
<viperhoot> aún sujeta a cambios
<lgonzales> ok
<lgonzales> entonces a esperar a xander
<viperhoot> si
<lgonzales> pro cierto vendras para la fiesta de lanzamiento
<viperhoot> por cierto, ahi hay un formulario para voluntarios
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> por eso era la idea coordinar bien eso hoy
<lgonzales> je ya saben cuenten conmigo para lo que se venga
<lgonzales> por cierto como queda con los polos
<lgonzales> otro que se me habia olvidado es que cambie de email y estoy fuera de la lista
<viperhoot> apuntate entonces en ese formulario, a xander es a quien van los resultados de ese formulario
<viperhoot> lgonzales, creo que se sortean un par de polos ese dia
<lgonzales> voy a tener que registrarme de nuevo en la lista cone l nuevo email
<viperhoot> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/556
<lgonzales> habiamos dicho que veriamos la posibilidad de ir uniformados
<viperhoot> lgonzales, se te puede cambiar el mail, o tu mismo lo puedes hacer desde el panel de administración de la lista de correos
<viperhoot> si, eso es para el cosolig
<lgonzales> si pero no recuerdo el password
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> nxvl, gestiona la lista de correos
<lgonzales> ah bien entonces le voy a decir que me cambie el correo
<viperhoot> para la fiesta de intrepid se deduce que la mayoria somos ubunteros :P
<lgonzales> estoy desinformado de lo que pasa
<viperhoot> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/calendario ;)
<lgonzales> sed
<lgonzales> me refiero a lo que pasa por la lista
<viperhoot> ahhh
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> pa mi que michael se ha confundido y viene 9pm :S
<lgonzales> bueno tambien por la web ya que no he podido conectarme debido a que estoy full compilacion con esto de hacer convertir la pc en multijuegos
<lgonzales> sed seguro
<viperhoot> a esperar nomás xS
<lgonzales> no queda de otra mientras a seguir buscando info para los 15khz
<viperhoot> hahaha
<lgonzales> mientras no sea la de compilar el kernel
<viperhoot> no creo
<viperhoot> pa mi que desde algun lugar se puede modificar el valor del refresco
<viperhoot> es más.. es raro que el propio xorg no lo haga
<viperhoot> has probado usando los drivers de la propia pad de nvidia ?
<viperhoot> me acuerdo que tenian un panel propio para modificar más opciones del monitor
<lgonzales> solo tiene algunas
<lgonzales> pero no tiene los refrescos
<lgonzales> o bueno no le he encontrado
<viperhoot> por donde irán los tiros entons :S
<lgonzales> creo que necesito un lugar donde existan buenos modelines para monitores arcade
<lgonzales> de ahi puedo al menos ver como son y luego hacer las configuraciones para lo que estoy haciendo
<viperhoot> hmm m
<viperhoot> nada xS
<viperhoot> parece que esto tendremos que discutirlo internamente
<viperhoot> ya ni modo
<xander21c> Holas
 * xander21c llegando de Ancon
<xander21c> ubuntulog!
<lgonzales> ?
<lgonzales> ya comienza
<xander21c> ??
<xander21c> lgonzales: holas
<lgonzales> Hola xander21c
<lgonzales> dime se hara la reunion
<lgonzales> o se aplazara
<lgonzales> xander21c que tanto estas con xorg.conf
<xander21c> lgonzales parece que se aplazara, :S
<lgonzales> ni modo
<lgonzales> xander21c necesito un cable con un asunto crees que tengas unos minutos
<xander21c> lgonzales: dime :)
<xander21c> lgonzales: dime
<lgonzales> ya mira necesito configurar el xorg.conf de tal manera que emita el video a 15khz para monitores arcade
<lgonzales> en modo estandard
<xander21c> humm
<lgonzales> osea una configuracion para todas
<lgonzales> con tarjeta de video nvidia
<xander21c> dejame ver si encuentro algo, no toy muy metio en lo que es xorg
<lgonzales> ok
<lgonzales> pero ojo que tiene que ser para monitores arcade
<lgonzales> nada de advmame o advancedmame o manme o emuladores
<xander21c> a ver esto:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml
<xander21c> nxvl: siempre me dice que la docu de gentoo es muy util
<xander21c> aqui encontre algo: a ver si sirve http://www.marcianitos.org/foro/showthread.php?p=80647
<Gatunox_D_> una pegunta
<Gatunox_D_> el rc de ubuntu el live cd?
<viperhoot> Gatunox_D, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<viperhoot> xander21c, que paso?
<Gatunox_D_> digo si es live csd o no
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> creo que xander21c ya ha testeado
<viperhoot> si es live cd
<xander21c> viperhoot, vengo de ancon , una tortura regresar :S
<viperhoot> The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all
<viperhoot> hahaha
<lgonzales> nada xander21c la de marcianitos no aplica estan hechas mayormente para el emulador
<lgonzales> advmame
<viperhoot> xander21c, creoque lo discutimos por interno con los de utpinux para coordinar, a punta de mails
<lgonzales> yo no esoty usando el emulador
<xander21c> ok viperhoot: si va tener q ser asi, mira armo un proto - programa y lo paso mañana :) y discutimos el tema
<viperhoot> xander21c, chevere por aqui has las modificaciones: http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/eventos/fiesta-de-lanzamiento-de-intrepid-ibex
 * xander21c en Mecanica de fluidos http://picasaweb.google.com/xander21c/UNMSMFacultaDeMecanicaDeFluidos
<lgonzales> xander21c la de gento no pasa nada
<lgonzales>  no es lo que busco
<lgonzales> :(
<viperhoot> lgonzales, facil en #ubuntu-es saben algo
<viperhoot> demoran en responder eso si
<lgonzales> haber intentare
<lgonzales> je ya hice la pregunta haber si responden :p
<xander21c> lgonzales: sorry, medio que la pagina de xorg no tiene tanta documentación
<xander21c> viperhoot viste las fotos, ese salon estuvo lleno todo el rato
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> chevere :D
<viperhoot> el otro es el viernes no ?
<xander21c> despues se trajeron su vinito
<xander21c> :P
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> lo justo creo
<dir> hell
<lgonzales> ya esta
<lgonzales> man
<lgonzales>  al parecer me faltan unas que otras cosas
<lgonzales> al menso ya puedo saber como puedo hacerle para sacar las modelines del monitor y segun eso poder hacer lo que necesito
<RoAk> nxvl: chekiaste el correo donde dice lla cantidad de personas que esperan recibir en el evento?
<nxvl> RoAk: sep
<nxvl> pero es muy poco
<nxvl> auditorio para 200 personas significa que van a ir 100-150
<RoAk> nxvl: si p
<nxvl> y para hacer el gasto en comida, hospedaje, pasajes etc..
<nxvl> ya es complicado
<RoAk> si pe
<RoAk> es la webada
<odrareg> saludos gente
<odrareg> duerman gente bye
<ghis> holas alguien ya probo el openoffice 3 ?
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Holas
<gnrfan> alguien tiene el fono de Xander21c??
<gnrfan> ah justo acaba de entrar!
<xander21c> gnrfan dime
<gnrfan> xander21c: yap.. dame tu celu.. ¿nos encontramos en la puerta de  Burger King?
<xander21c> si
<gnrfan> para almorzar con dirakx
<gnrfan> yap pero dame el celu x si aca.. yo llego 1:15 mas o menos...
<gnrfan> salgo a la 1pm
<xander21c> ya ta en privado
<gnrfan> sip ya lo tengo
<xander21c> listo :)
<gnrfan> pero me esperan ah! 1:15pm :)
<xander21c> si,
<xander21c> nxvl: iras?
<nxvl> no creo
<nxvl> te llamo si voy
<xander21c> ok
<brillantejcoh> las amis , algun proveedor de piezas y accesorios de pc que recomienden
<xander21c> infordata, puede ser uno
<xander21c> ubuntulog!
<xander21c> ChanServ!
<brillantejcoh> aer
<xander21c> brillantejchoh: recuerdas como hacer que el bot te muestre sus funciones?
<brillantejcoh> xander21c: nop
<gnrfan> xander21c: estas ahi?
<gnrfan> xander21c: sabes si dirakx esta en Inca Haus ahorita?
<nxvl> xander21c: ya toy yendo para alla
<gnrfan> nxvl: esquina de burger king
<gnrfan> saliendo tambien ahorita
<nxvl> si se
<gnrfan> nxvl: si ahi hemos quedado pues
<gnrfan> ah ya si
<gnrfan> ok saliendo para alla.. dejo el irc conectado
<gnrfan> ah juas no esta xander
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-28
<Jscm> alguien en linea?
<xander21c> Holas
<RoAkSoAx> o/ nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: te escribio el patita del evento invitandote?
<nxvl> nop
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: bueno, dice que estos brothers recien están juntandose como comunidad de SL y que están haciendo este evento y que quieren hacer como prueba para hace run congreso.. tonces.. supongo que va a estar medio tela
<nxvl> then FU
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> cuando hagan el congreso q me llamen
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: HAHA OK
<viperhoot> oe xander21c que yo voy a hablar sobre la La comunidad ubuntu en cajamarca??ç
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> ni enterado
<nxvl> viperhoot: a mi siempre me hace lo mismo
<nxvl> viperhoot: al final habla de lo que quieras
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> hmm nose, está para pensar un buen tema
<viperhoot> cajamarca no es precisamente la cuna del software libre
<viperhoot> de ahi les aviso
<nxvl> habla sobre: "el software libre y las vacas"
<nxvl> :P
<viperhoot> hahaha
<xander21c> viperhoot: no se cuentate algo
<xander21c> o dirige el primer taller :P
<viperhoot> xander21c, "como conicí gnu/linux y casi vuelo toda la info de mi colegio"
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> taller ?
<viperhoot> ahh pordria ser
<xander21c> el del lab, un paseo por intrepid
<viperhoot> ya pe
<viperhoot> apuntame a eso
<nxvl> "usa linux y has a las vacas felices"
 * nxvl se queja si el titulo de la charla de viperhoot no dice "vacas"
<viperhoot> xander21c, que fue? llegaste a hablar con los de utpinux ?
<viperhoot> jajajaa
<viperhoot> vacas: les presento a intrepid podria ser el taller xD
<xander21c> viperhoot, mande el mail pero no me contestaron :S
<nxvl> tienes que tener fotos de vacas felices y vacas tristes
<nxvl> asi como hace diego con el bebito
<nxvl> pero tu con vacas
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> no es mala idea
 * nxvl apunta
<viperhoot> hhahaha
<viperhoot> eso de un paseo por intrepid me convence
<nxvl> un paseo en vaca por intrepid ibex
<nxvl> :D
 * viperhoot sacará la cam y tomará fotos por la colpa hahha
<nxvl> http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc305/happeebun/HappyCow.jpg
<viperhoot> hahaha
<nxvl> http://www.worth1000.com/entries/325500/325845UbDA_w.jpg
<nxvl> ahi tienes vacas
<nxvl> xander21c: si viperhoot no tiene vacas golpealo
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> jajaja descuida
<xander21c> pero ibex: q busque cabras
<viperhoot> aqui hay pa escoger buenas
<nxvl> xander21c: o le preguntas al final de su charla "y las vacas?"
<viperhoot> no problemn, yo voy a planear algo chevere ;)
<nxvl> viperhoot: pero con vacas
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> tas privado con eso
<viperhoot> ya ay, vua ver
<xander21c> tengo sueño
<viperhoot> ta que le voy a hacer la competencia a jono >:]
<viperhoot> xander21c, aqui hace un frio critico
<nxvl> a jono?
<viperhoot> tsssssss
<viperhoot> falta un integrando y sacamos nuestro musica bajo CC : http://viperhoot.com/2008/10/la-banda.html
<viperhoot> integrando?? integrante
<nxvl> ls musica de jono apesta
<nxvl> la borre apenas la escuche
<nxvl> no me gusta el metal
<viperhoot> escuché un par y parece que la bateria fuera hecha por compu, o algo asi
<viperhoot> o esa impresión me daba
<nxvl> era una bateria electrica
<nxvl> no has visto lsa fotos?
<viperhoot> hmm no
<viperhoot> canta solo no ?
<viperhoot> en las fotos que vi siempre sale solo él
<viperhoot> convenzo a la segunda guitarra y lo sacamos bajo CC :D
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> el la hace solo
<nxvl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonobacon/sets/72157605751194902/
<viperhoot> ahh chucha, él es todo
<viperhoot> pense que los otros instrumentos eran pistas
<nxvl> hasle la competencia en igualdad de condiciones pes!
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> abusivo!
<viperhoot> jajaja
<nxvl> solo xq tienes vacas
<viperhoot> pero chevere asi ah !
<xander21c> viperhoot and the metal happy cows
<viperhoot> Denied By Cows hahaha
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> severed cows
<viperhoot> xander21c, ya te mandaron diseños para el afiche ?
<xander21c> viperhoot, nada :S
<viperhoot> xq tu pata alem acaba de mandar uno
<viperhoot> me avisas sino tambien para diseñar uno :D
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> a ver
<xander21c> :) uno al menos :)
<viperhoot> soy yo o google anda asi como mal ?
<xander21c> por ratos se pone asi,
<xander21c> la ultima vez estuvo medio mal, al otro dia le cambiaron cosas al docs
<viperhoot> ahorita no puedo conectarme al gtalk desde pidgin :S
<xander21c> viperhoot usa Empathy 2.24.1
<viperhoot> pero es la red de gtalk
<xander21c> lo estoy probando y anda maso, solo que el modulo IRC esta mal
<viperhoot> mi red va bien por lo demás
<xander21c> yo estoy en el gtalk , no hay roches
<viperhoot> xander21c, si, también lo uso, pero desde el empathy no puedo bloquear contactos :P
<viperhoot> y guarda registros de todas mis conversaciones :S
<nxvl> empathy es kewl
<viperhoot> no lo veo todavia como mensajero instantaneo por defecto
<viperhoot> pero si está bastante bueno
<freddierith> hola a todos
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> BiNaRiO, que tienes que hacer este viernes a las 18hrs?
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-29
<Jscm> Holas
<xander21c> holas
<blackboy> hola a todos
<Jscm> alguien me podria ayudar a configurar el grub al estilo Suse?
<blackboy> le comunico q ha sido creado una comunidad de sw libre
<blackboy> en la provincia de sullana
<blackboy> sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<blackboy> aplica st comando para q descargues un manejador de grub Jscm
<Jscm> tengo el startup manager pero solo le cambian la imagen de fondo y sigue apareciendo las letras tipo DOS
<xander21c> hola blackboy, felicitaciones
<xander21c> Jscm: un toq habia un tutorial sobre eso
<xander21c> por dios es el fin del mundo se cayo google !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xander21c> Jscm: mira esto http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB_al_estilo_de_SUSE
<blackboy> jajajajaja xander21c
<xander21c> Jscm: aca esta el tutorial http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB_al_estilo_de_SUSE
<blackboy> xander21c: visita nuestro blog http://cipsli.wordpress.com
<Jscm> jeje si vi esa guia pero lo que no se es cuando dice colocar sudo grub-install /dev/[dispositivo]
<Jscm> osea si tengo disco sata como pongo?
<Jscm> se pone de acuerdo al tipo o de acuerdo a una determinada particion?
<xander21c> si, se refire a la particion
<Jscm> mira asi me sale cuando veo el disco
<Jscm> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 19457 cilindros Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Identificador de disco: 0x63196319  Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1   *           1        7827    62870346    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2            7828       10259    19535040   83  Linux /dev/sda3           17513       19457    15623212+  7
<xander21c> pregunta, ya tienes installado grub??
<blackboy> Jscm: usa un pastebin
<xander21c> si ese ese el caso para que lo vas a instalar otra vez
<xander21c> Jscm: usa paste.ubuntu.com
<Jscm> http://embed.mibbit.com/pb/zFKSIo
<Jscm> asi?
<Jscm> quiero cambiarlo no me gusta como aparece y vi en internet ese modo Suse y queria probrarlo
<blackboy> jejejejejejeje Jscm
<Jscm> es arriesgado cambiar el grub?
<blackboy> aveces puedes tener problemas cuando formateas la unidad donde stas wind
<blackboy> y en el arranque del grub tienes a ese sistema como predeterminado
<Jscm> entonces mejor lo dejo como esta?
<xander21c> blackboy, Jscm: fugo, entron en par de horas
<Jscm> ok bye
<Jscm> creoq ue mejor lo dejo como esta gracias de todos modos ya em voy bye
<mib_y8sgwj> nadie habla
<mib_y8sgwj> porque ha!
<migan> gf
<migan> ghfgh
<migan> gfh
<migan> fg
<migan> h
<migan> g
<migan> hf
<migan> ghh
<migan> hay alguien
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Holas
<amapolaX> buenas hay alguien ahi?
<viperhoot> amapolaX, saludos
<amapolaX> buneas
<amapolaX> tengo una consulta acerca del Urban Terror
<xander21c> holas
<viperhoot> urban terror ?
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> no me suena
<amapolaX> es un juego para linux
<amapolaX> resulta que en ubuntu me va lento
<viperhoot> si, estoy viendo
<amapolaX> he instalado drivers y todo y sigue lento
<viperhoot> hmm puede haber varias razones
<viperhoot> la potencia de tu tarjeta grafica
<viperhoot> o las configuraciones del juego esten algo mal
<amapolaX> tengo una geforce 6200 8X
<amapolaX> es mas que suficiente
<amapolaX> ademas en Window$ me va muy bien
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> ni idea la verdad
<viperhoot> nunca he usado ese juego
<viperhoot> has visto la documentación o si tiene foros ?
<amapolaX> si he visto y no saben nada
<amapolaX> en los foros
<amapolaX> he tratado de optimizar el sistema con lo que hay en foros
<amapolaX> y ni asi me da
<amapolaX> ademas no soy muy novato
<amapolaX> conozco de linux algo (vengo de usar el Debian desde hace mucho)
<Juanpe> amapolaX: el compiz te anda lento?
<amapolaX> no anda bien
<amapolaX> el compiz esta chevere, incluso tengo el bendito cubo
<Juanpe> mmm q raro
<xander21c> ampolaX: en lo ppas de compiz fusion hay mas efectos, aunque algunos aun son medio inestables
<amapolaX> he tratado quitando los efectos al jugar y ni asi
 * viperhoot dandonle mantenimiento a la web
<viperhoot> hay un monton de usuarios que se registran y nunca más vuelven xS
<xander21c> viperhoot, quitalos
<freddierith> hola viperhoot
<viperhoot> saludos ;)
<freddierith> como quedaron con el evento del ubuntu day
<viperhoot> el 15 de noviembre en la UTP
<viperhoot> ahora estamos coordinando las charlas y talleres que se darán
<viperhoot> también se necesitan voluntarios :P
<freddierith> bueno por ahi estare a primera hora
<freddierith> si nesesitan ante o despues del evento  avisen
<freddierith> bueno me quito
 * P3L|C4N0 brb
<xander21c> Holas :)
<mecanico> hola
<mecanico> soy un usuario nuevo de ubuntu
<mecanico> alguien por ahi que tenga uj manual
<mecanico> para iniciar en modo consola
<mecanico> por favor
<xander21c> a que te refires en modo consola?
<Juanpe> creo q ya se fue :P
<Juanpe> manual comandos en consola creo que queria
<xander21c> si http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Terminal
<xander21c> si entra el pasas ese dato :)
<Juanpe> ok xander21c ;)
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> para los interesados https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-30
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> nxvl: cuando vuelves por usa ?
<nxvl> el 9
<viperhoot> de ?
<viperhoot> diciembre ?
<nxvl> nov
<viperhoot> no jodas! si ?
<viperhoot> oe
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> si te hago un pedido de ropa ubuntera
<viperhoot> me haces el favor ?
<nxvl> q tanta ropa
<viperhoot> un par de polos y una polera facil
<viperhoot> los nuevos diseños estan bravos
<nxvl> nuevos?
<nxvl> carajo
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> revisa pe
<viperhoot> http://shop.ubuntu.com/
<nxvl> si, ya vi
<nxvl> no me termina de encantar el verde
<viperhoot> ese verde ta feo
<viperhoot> el ibex en fondo negro me convencería más
<viperhoot> viendo bien, creo que una casaca y la mochila puede ser
<luis__> holas
<luis__> alguien puede ayudarme
<viperhoot> luis__: yo , en lo que pueda ;)
<luis__> hola, estoy firmando el codigo d conducta y aparece un problema
<viperhoot> aer, dime qué pasa
<luis__> cuando entro al link https://launchpad.net/~NombredeUsuarioLP/+editgpgkeys se supone deberia aparecer una pagina pero me da un error
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> esa url es solo un ejemplo
<luis__> a pesar de q cambio el NombredeUsuarioLP por mi nombre de usuario en LP
<viperhoot> hmm si ?
<viperhoot> cual es tu usuario ?
<luis__> sip
<viperhoot> puedes probar a firmar el codigo de conducta siguiendo los pasos que aqui indican: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3mo_firmar_el_C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta_con_Seahorse
<viperhoot> está hecho de manera gráfica para que sea un poco más sencillo
<luis__> = ahi debo acceder a la misma pagina pero me sale error
<viperhoot> luis__: dame tu nombre de usuario para ver cual es el problema
<viperhoot> usuario en LP
<luis__> paulmasias
<viperhoot> cierto
<viperhoot> parece que ha cambiado la ruta para editar las claves
<viperhoot> deja reviso cual es la de ahora
<luis__> ok
<luis__> gracias
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> está mal escrito
<viperhoot> prueba con: https://launchpad.net/~paulmasias/+editpgpkeys
<luis__> q??
<luis__> :(
<viperhoot> pequeño gran error
<viperhoot> es: editpgp en vez de editgpg
<luis__> mira lo  me sale
<luis__> Not allowed here
<luis__> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<luis__> You are logged in as paulmasias.
<luis__> me dice q no puedo acceder porq estoy logeado como paulmasias
<luis__> pero la cuenta tb es paulmasias
<viperhoot> dale f5 una vez más
<viperhoot> o vuelve a darle esa url en el navegador
<viperhoot> es porque te redirige desde mibbit nomás
<luis__> jaja
<luis__> ya encontre el problema
<viperhoot> :D
<luis__> era con paulmasias-gmail
<luis__> jijijij
<luis__> SD
<luis__> XD
<luis__> sorry por acert perder el tiempo
<viperhoot> x_X
<viperhoot> hahaha, no te preocupes
<luis__> jeje
<luis__> ahoraotra cosa
<luis__> pongo --decrypt NOMBRE DE ARCHIVO
<luis__> y me dice orden no encontrada
<luis__> esta bien escrito --decrypt??
<luis__> ya no me hagas caso
<luis__> soy un tonto
<viperhoot> hhahaha
<viperhoot> puedes hacer eso, o simplemente anticlick en el archivo y darle descencriptar
<luis__> sip ya lo vi
<luis__> creo q ya termine
<luis__> como se q ya esta
<luis__> ?
<luis__> bueno me tengo q ir gracias por todo
<luis__> chau
<nilton__> wenas
<viperhoot> hola nilton__
<nilton__> hola :P
<nilton> q hay por aqui
<viperhoot> hmm nada ya
<viperhoot> todos jateando creo
<viperhoot> haha
<nilton> yo mirando television
<nilton> http://es.justin.tv/perucho320
<viperhoot> ajajaj
<viperhoot> aer
<nilton> claro
<viperhoot> ta q ya no jalo
<viperhoot> nos leemos mañana
<nilton> ya esta termiando prensa libre
<nilton> bye
<viperhoot> servido intrepid para mañana :P
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos nilton
<viperhoot> woohoo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ghis> alguien ya bajo el 8.10?
<ghis> ni siquiera me carga la pagina xD
<P3L|C4N0> ghis, si ya está disponible
<P3L|C4N0> se sugiere bajar la version desde torrent
<ghis> uhm donde me bajo el archivo torrent?
<P3L|C4N0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<P3L|C4N0> y despues que lo descargas, utiliza cualquier cliente torrent
<P3L|C4N0> para bajar el ISO
<ghis> thankx
<nxvl> P3L|C4N0: pero ese es el alternate
<viperhoot> por bittorrent me baja ahora a 10KB :S
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> me acabo de encontrar un server para descarga directa que baja a una super velo
<viperhoot> si alguien hace descarga directa, les recomiendo ver por aqui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors  vean que server tiene más transferencia :P
<_Adso_> hola ubunteros
<_Adso_> :)
<_Adso_> alguien me puede echar un cable
<_Adso_> ???
<nilton> http://es.justin.tv/peru_live
<mib_c1tyyg> hola
<mib_c1tyyg> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<mib_c1tyyg> desearia saber si me podrian ayudar a instalar el sonido en ubuntu
<viperhoot> alguien ya instaló intrepid ?
<viperhoot> lo acabo de instalar y me saltó una actualización del linux-image :S
<ratasxy> hola
<brillantejcoh> las ratasxy
<ratasxy> alguien ya se termino de descargar ubuntu 8.10
<brillantejcoh> alguien sabe si el ShipIt de xubuntu esta disponible
<ratasxy> brillantejcoh no se pero edubuntu noç
<ratasxy> 	brillantejcoh en xubuntu no tampoco esta disponible
<brillantejcoh> ok
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-31
<viperhoot> no me convence aun intrepid
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> deja de kejarte.. pudiste utilizar el directorio encriptado?
<viperhoot> no se donde anda
<viperhoot> tampoco se donde anda la cuenta de invitado
<viperhoot> y ubuntu no me ha hecho eso de ubicar mi driver y bajarlo automaticamente
<viperhoot> toy más quejón que nunca
<ratasxy> oa
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, tampoco tengo idea de como cambiar los dns xS
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, /etc/resolv.conf
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, hahaha, osea, si tengo, pero imaginemos que no la tengo
<viperhoot> :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot,
<RoAkSoAx> Users of the alternate/server installation who choose a password containing a "%" or a "-" will end up with an encrypted ~/Private directory that will not mount on reboot and subsequent logins. To fix this, affected users will need to do the following in the newly installed system:
<RoAkSoAx>    1. Update ecryptfs-utils to at least version 53-1ubuntu12 (as soon as it becomes available as a package update)
<RoAkSoAx>    2.
<RoAkSoAx>       Run: $ ecryptfs-setup-private --force
<RoAkSoAx> For more information on the bug and solution approach see bug #290445.
<viperhoot> oe, pero yo instalé desde el desktop-cd
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, donde dice eso ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, dale ese comando pa que te cree tu directorio Private
<RoAkSoAx> pe
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> tampoco use esos caracteres :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot,
<RoAkSoAx> sudo aptitude install ecryptfs-utils
<RoAkSoAx> ecryptfs-setup-private
<RoAkSoAx> eso has
<viperhoot> toy en eso
<viperhoot> ta que estoy con un repositorio suizo
<viperhoot> xq sino no bajo nunca
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si? suave
<RoAkSoAx> yo ando descargando kubuntu de uno holandes
<viperhoot> jajaj si
<viperhoot> el suizo y el holandes son los mejores
<viperhoot> habemus directorio privado :D
<viperhoot> ahora falta quejarme por que no tengo la cuenta de invitado
<viperhoot> la creo manualmente mejor
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahah debe haber pe en el login
<RoAkSoAx> yo instalare desde el alternate
<viperhoot> nadita
<RoAkSoAx> ke raro
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<ratasxy> abu quien como ustedes q tengo q esperar a las 12 de la noche para descargar
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy, yo toy descargando a 20ks, y mi conexion es de 1meg
<RoAkSoAx> y deberia descarga a 100ks
<RoAkSoAx> pero tan lenteja ke estan los servers
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl: algun chisme desde Latinoware?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, aki en aqp están deseando q vengas con todas las ancias del mundo hahahaha
<nxvl> si, yucra es un vendedor de humo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: diles q hagan un evento q valga la pena ir hasta alla
<xander21c> nxvl: xq? q esta diciendo yucra?
<Juanpe> o/
<nxvl> no se, huevadas
<nxvl> ahora lo mencionaron como una "inminencia"
<nxvl> osea q les debe haber vendido humo
<xander21c> jajajaja :P
<Juanpe> no sera eminencia por el "volumen" :P
<xander21c> otro USMP-LUG
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, va mejorando intrepid hahaha
<viperhoot> por cierto, a nadie le ha dado problemas ?
<nxvl> nop
<Juanpe> viperhoot, que tal va el gedit
<Juanpe> porque es mas lento que tortuga coja
<nxvl> al contrario ahora me funcionan cosas q antes no
<viperhoot> a mi no me ha detectado drivers de video, y tampoco me creo la carpeta private ni el usuario invitado, que justo era lo más destacable xS
<viperhoot> ya solucioné la mayoria de ello
<viperhoot> los servers andan en depresión total
<xander21c> sigo sin driver wireless,
<xander21c> fuera de eso todo bien :)
 * xander21c descargando ooo3
 * xander21c viendo Hulk tambien
<viperhoot> ahora es más tranca configurar dns
 * viperhoot feliz que ahora incluyen a cajamarca en la predicción del tiempo :)
<Juanpe> que no estaba?
<viperhoot> Juanpe, notepad abre rápido aqui
<viperhoot> Juanpe, nop, nunca
<xander21c> viperhoot: nice
<Juanpe> viperhoot, y que pusieron llueve all day :P
<viperhoot> 15º Nubes dispersas
<Juanpe> tons ta mal ps
<viperhoot> hoy despues de muchos dias no ha llovido
<Juanpe> jaja
<viperhoot> va bien 1
<viperhoot> !!
<viperhoot> hahaha
 * Juanpe no extraña las lluvias de cajamarca :P
<viperhoot> yo si
<viperhoot> pero hubo una que me hizo odiarlas hasta el proximo año
 * xander21c no conoce cajamarca 
<viperhoot> casi se caen las casas de medio cajamarca la semana pasada hahaha
<viperhoot> xander21c, deberias venir, muchas vacas :P
<Juanpe> haha
<xander21c> cow madness
<viperhoot> bastaaaaantes
<Juanpe> lo bueno es que tienen buen drenaje, sino la gente se movilizaria en canoas, mismo amazonas
<viperhoot> oe ta que no detecta mi tarjeta grafica y nose como ponerle los controladores zS
<viperhoot> Juanpe, si, la ciudad es de bajada
<Juanpe> si ps
 * Juanpe recuerda que para ir a la chamba es misma subida de cerro
<Juanpe> xD
<viperhoot> haha
<Juanpe> llegaba con la lengua afuera
<Juanpe> eh viperhoot donde era pa registrarse para apoyar en el intrepid pary?
<Juanpe> pary/party
<viperhoot> deja veo
<viperhoot> http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/eventos/fiesta-de-lanzamiento-de-intrepid-ibex
<Juanpe> parece que por esas fechas voy a estar en lima
<Juanpe> asi q me doy un salto ;)
<Juanpe> listo!
<Juanpe> donde esta en que se puede apoyar aparte de estar ahi gritando ubuntu rulz \o/
<xander21c> viperhoot: viste el mail sobre la caja de CDs
<viperhoot> Juanpe, eso preguntale a xander21c :D
<Juanpe> ok, xander21c como es el arroz con cabra lok ? :D
<xander21c> Juanpe: estas en Lima?
<Juanpe> estoy en cix, es probable que para mitad de semana este por lima
<Juanpe> si todo sale bien
<viperhoot> xander21c, mail sobre la caja de cds ?
 * Juanpe espera que todo  salga ok :P
<viperhoot> xander21c, osea, ya lo mande , pero aun no he recibido respuesta
<xander21c> Juanpe: entonces te espero en el Stand de Ubuntu Peru en la Garcilaso  fesoli.cosolig.org
<Juanpe> ok me dare una vuelta por ahi
<Juanpe> ;)
<xander21c> LeMartin
<xander21c> q nuevas?
<xander21c> a los años?
<LeMartin> jeje.. si no?
<LeMartin> en que andas tu?
<LeMartin> ya probando intrepid?
<xander21c> LeMartin, lo uso desde el alpha6 :)
<xander21c> en la mañana reinstale todo , anda bien, ta ligero
<xander21c> ya lo estas usando?
<LeMartin> no aun no
<xander21c> why=
<LeMartin> pienso hacer mi update como siempre
<xander21c> ?
<LeMartin> y eso va a demorar
<LeMartin> lo hare el fin de semana
<LeMartin> recien voy a chekear las features
<LeMartin> nuevas
<LeMartin> tu como lo ves?
<LeMartin> eso de que sea ligero.. es cierto?
<LeMartin> siempre dicen eso
<LeMartin> pero la tendencia natural es que las aplicaciones sean mas complejas
<xander21c> la verdad esta ta un tanto mas ligero, instale el ooo3 y abre rapido
<LeMartin> ah ya
<LeMartin> has probado telepahty?
<xander21c> si
<LeMartin> y las nuevas cosas de totem y rhytmbox
<xander21c> pero aun no he probado las features q lo hacen especiales
<xander21c> en totem un pluggin para bbc
<LeMartin> ah ya
<LeMartin> sabes. .aun el firefox se me cierra de vez en cuando
<LeMartin> algo que tiene que ver con flash.. imagino
<xander21c> a Rhytmbox, me parece q tiene mas integracion en el tema de grabar cds desde tu lista
<LeMartin> bacan
<LeMartin> oye y que se viene?
<LeMartin> la presentacion de intrepid?
<xander21c> LeMartin, muchos me dicen eso del flash pero no he tenido felizmente, puedo escuchar musica a la vez q escucho los videos de youtube
<mib_zuobee> ola alguien sabe sobre mañana si va aver algo en la san marcos
<xander21c> LeMartin mande a la lista el listado de evento desde el 24-10 hasta el 15 de Nov
<LeMartin> mm... vere
<xander21c> mib_zuobee: si
<xander21c> lamentablemente no me pasaron el afiche hasta ahora
<xander21c> pero puedes darte una vuelta , es en auditorio de la facu de ing. industrial
<xander21c> LeMartin, mib_zuobee: http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/553
<mib_zuobee> sabes de que se va a tratar
<mib_zuobee> el evento?
<mib_zuobee> lo de mañana que diga
<LeMartin> el fesoli será como el del año pasado?
<LeMartin> con nuestro stand
<LeMartin> jejeje
<xander21c> mib_zuobee:http://paste.ubuntu.com/64977/
<xander21c> LeMartin: si, con Stand
<LeMartin> yeh
<LeMartin> ahi estaré entonces
<LeMartin> el cap de south park es un vacilón!!
<LeMartin> la segunda parte de la que se desarrolla en peru
<xander21c> a manya,
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, a las finales si tengo cuenta de invitado :D
<viperhoot> y el directorio privado me lanza un error medio raro
<xander21c> hola viperhoot
<viperhoot> xander21c, ya tas en intrepid ?
<xander21c> intrepid desde hace un mes,
<xander21c> intalación limpia desde a la tarde
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> pregunta
<viperhoot> como funciona el directorio privado ?
<viperhoot> tengo problemas para hacerlo funcionar
<viperhoot> o para entender como funciona...
<xander21c> LeMartin, tendras un Shipit q te sobre?
<LeMartin> dejame revisar
<xander21c> viperhoot no lo he probado
<xander21c> LeMartin si son dos , seria la voz, para lo de UNMSM
<viperhoot> siempre que quiero abrilo me monta una nueva unidad donde masomenos dice: pa ver esto ejecute mount.ecryptfs_private
<LeMartin> tengp antiguas
<LeMartin> lo mas reciente es un jubuntu 7.10
<viperhoot> y cuando tipeo eso en cosola sale:  Required key not available xS
<LeMartin> kubuntu..sorry
<xander21c> LeMartin ni modo :S
<viperhoot> que raras estan las nuevas funciones de intrepid
<Juanpe> o.O
<xander21c> humm mas gente :)
<viperhoot> curioso :P
<mib_zxuzss> hola muy buenos dias
<mib_zxuzss> como puedo recuperar la barra de tareas
<xander21c> a te refires a con la barra de tareas??
<viperhoot> xander21c, 30 min pa mi taller me parece bien
<viperhoot> pero dale unos 10 min en caso haya preguntas
<xander21c> ok :)
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> jajaj la verdad no tengo idea de que decir, ta que intrepid no tiene mucho nuevo haha
<xander21c> jaja, habla de vacas  :)
<viperhoot> parece que tendré que hacer eso
<xander21c> y como el software libre las ayuda :)
<viperhoot> ah ?
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> viperhoot, q novelas? x alla? algun chisme?
<viperhoot> llueve
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> trato de entender ecryptfs-utils  :S
<viperhoot> xander21c, viste el segundo diseño del afiche
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> me convence más
<xander21c> mas q la lluvia?
<viperhoot> jajaja
<xander21c> viperhoot, ya vi y respondi el mail sobre Huacho, le comente a delcampo, es de alla y nos puede ayudar
<xander21c> hoy almuerzo con el y ademas dara una charla en la UNMSM
<viperhoot> si lo hacemos por las mismas fechas me apunto :D
<viperhoot> en lima estaré hasta el 17 o 18 maso
<xander21c> humm espero q se pueda en esas fechas, seria el domingo 16 ?
<viperhoot> por mi chevere
<viperhoot> a cuanto tiempo está huacho de lima ?
<xander21c> ni idea
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> ya pe,m vean , si se puede antes, sino ya veo luego las fotos :P
<xander21c> jaja
<novato> hola, alguien puede ayudarme?
<viperhoot> novato, seguro
<novato> soy nuevo en esto, me be bajado el ubuntu 8.10
<viperhoot> hmm ya
<viperhoot> cual es la duda
<novato> pues que desde el cd live hice una particion ext3  y lo instale
<novato> pero
<novato> cuando inicio el pc solo se carga xp, no me aparece un menu para elegir s.o
<novato> he estado probando con startmanager y grub pero no me aclaro
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> talvez sea por el orden de las particiones
<viperhoot> ext3 deberia estar adelante de todo
<viperhoot> dale un sudo apt-get install grub
<novato> mirando el editor de particiones windows esta en /dev/sdb1 y el ubuntu en sdb2
<viperhoot> y luego un sudo grub-install
<novato> ok pruebo
<viperhoot> seguro que funciona
<viperhoot> ;)
<novato> creo que la habia instalado, esto me lo ha puesto ya configurado?
<novato> en default?
<novato> bueno gracias de todas formas voy a probar y comento
<redrebel_> conocen de algun programa para manejar una camara de seguridad?
<viperhoot> redrebel, http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/node/1672
<xander21c> viperhoot: me confirmo los de Creative Commons
<viperhoot> por ahi hablan algo de ello
<viperhoot> xander21c, se hace ?
<xander21c> viperhoot, si participan el 15
<viperhoot> chevere :D
<novato> hola de nuevo
<novato> no ha funcionado poner esas 2 comandas
<viperhoot> xander21c, nxvl va a esatr para el intrepid day ?
<xander21c> me parece q estar en boston
<viperhoot> novato, haber busco documentación ;)
<viperhoot> xander21c, uhhhh ya decia
<viperhoot> novato, una pregunta
<viperhoot> tienes discos diferentes para windows y ubuntu ?
<novato> no utilice el mismo para no dificultarlo ...
<novato> puedo acceder con el file browser a la particion d linux
<novato> lei que en boo&grub&menu.lst
<novato> alli es donde se declara el menu de arranque para elegir s.o
<novato> pero nose que tengo que tocar...
<viperhoot> seguro que es xq no reconoce el grub
<viperhoot> una mas
<viperhoot> abre consola y escribe esto: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<viperhoot> y reiniciar
<novato> ok gracias x la ayuda ahora pruebo
<novato> no me acepta el codigo
<novato> bueno que no lo encuentra
<novato> could not find device for /boot
<novato>  not found or not a block device... nose que hacer
<novato> si examino el archivo menu.lst casi todo esta como comentario excepto alfinal que dice
<novato>  ## ## End Default Options ##  title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic uuid		df621032-dc82-4d51-98be-ba38f9213852 kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=df621032-dc82-4d51-98be-ba38f9213852 ro quiet splash  initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic quiet  title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode) uuid		df621032-dc82-4d51-98be-ba38f9213852 kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=df
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> por ese lado está bien
<viperhoot> novato, estas ahora desde el live cd no ?
<viperhoot> novato, puedes optar por usar el super grub disk: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB#Usando_Super_Grub_Disk
<viperhoot> hay una versión en exe para que lo ejecutes desde windows incluso
<novato> si estoy desde el live
<novato> como monto la particion
<viperhoot> sudo mount -a para montar todas
<viperhoot> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/ubuntu  por ejemplo
 * xander21c se va a comer
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, dice que viperhoot ya pidio la caja de intrepid y te debe llegar a ti?
<xander21c> :) eso me dijo
<xander21c> esperemos q lo envien
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, y que sea pronto ojala pe..!! todavia te kedan lapiceros o algo?
<xander21c> voy a pedir
<xander21c> llegan en 4 dias, asi q hay tiempo :)
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, de donde pides?
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, esa caja para eventos y eso?
<xander21c> si
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, a sha wena voz, mi evento es el 19 y 20 kero
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: confirmame plz
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, invitacion - evento software libre
<RoAkSoAx> 				
<RoAkSoAx> 	Inbox		X	
<RoAkSoAx> 				
<RoAkSoAx> Reply to all
<RoAkSoAx> Forward
<RoAkSoAx> Reply by chat
<RoAkSoAx> Filter messages like this
<RoAkSoAx> Print
<RoAkSoAx> Add to Contacts list
<RoAkSoAx> Delete this message
<RoAkSoAx> Report phishing
<RoAkSoAx> Report not phishing
<RoAkSoAx> Show original
<RoAkSoAx> Show in fixed width font
<RoAkSoAx> Show in variable width font
<RoAkSoAx> Message text garbled?
<RoAkSoAx> Why is this spam/nonspam?
<RoAkSoAx> edward pacheco
<RoAkSoAx>  to me
<RoAkSoAx> 	
<RoAkSoAx> show details Oct 23 (8 days ago)
<RoAkSoAx> 	
<RoAkSoAx> 	
<RoAkSoAx> Reply
<RoAkSoAx> 	
<RoAkSoAx> 	
<RoAkSoAx> Gracias entonces aca te detallo mas.
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: paste.ubuntu.com
<RoAkSoAx> Arequipa, 23 de Octubre del 2008
<RoAkSoAx> Sr. Andres E. Rodriguez Lazo
<RoAkSoAx> Presente.-
<RoAkSoAx> De nuestra mayor consideración.
<RoAkSoAx> Es grato dirigirnos a Ud. para saludarlo a la vez comunicarle que actualmente la Sociedad de Estudiantes de Ciencias de la Computación (SECC - Arequipa) y la Unidad de Inteligencia Organizacional (UIO), organizaciones de las Escuelas Profesionales de Ingeniería de Sistemas y de Ingeniería Industrial respectivamente ha programado un evento denominado "I SEMINARIO Y FESTIVAL DE INSTALACIÓN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE EN INGENIERÍA". El objetivo pr
<RoAkSoAx> incipal del presente evento es difundir la existencia y aprovechar las herramientas que nos brinda el software libre y disminuir la tasa de desconocimiento en un 100%, aumentar así la competitividad de los estudiantes y docentes con la utilización de nuevas herramientas tecnológicas.
<RoAkSoAx> El indicado evento tendrá lugar los días, Viernes 21 de Noviembre de 9:00 a.m. a 6:00 p.m. y Sábado 22 de 9:00 a.m. a 1:00 p.m. del mismo mes, en el Auditorio de la Escuela Profesional de Ingeniería Industrial, Av. Independencia S/N Edificio Nicholson. con la participación de estudiantes y docentes de las escuelas de ingenierias priorizando la Facultad de Ingenieria de Producción y Servicios, siendo el auditorio de una capacidad de 20
<RoAkSoAx> 0 personas. En este contexto el ingreso al evento es totalmente libre y sin ningún costo alguno, excepto para los que soliciten certificado a un costo de S/. 5.00 soles.
<RoAkSoAx> Conocedores de su espíritu de colaboración pedimos participar en el evento en calidad de EXPOSITOR tratando temas de su especialidad el cual nos pueda proponer indicando
<RoAkSoAx> tamare
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, si se me paso :S Viernes 21 de Noviembre de 9:00 a.m. a 6:00 p.m. y Sábado 22 de 9:00 a.m. a 1:00 p.m
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> google se cayo??
<xander21c> alguiena alli?
<xander21c> http://www.theinquirer.es/2008/10/30/el-proximo-ano-la-mayoria-de-sobremesas-vendran-con-linux.html
<lgonzales> Hola xander21c
<xander21c> lgonzales
<xander21c> Holas
<lgonzales> Hoy es en la san marcos verdad
<lgonzales> como va el asunto
<xander21c> holas nxvl
<xander21c> lgonzales: bien, espero q todo salga segun lo esperado :)
<lgonzales> si seguro
<lgonzales> me gustaria estar ahi
<lgonzales> pero se me ha complicado el dia
<xander21c> ni modo
<xander21c> para el FESOLI sera
<lgonzales> si para ese si estoy
<nxvl> \o/
<lgonzales> ya lo he planeado
<lgonzales> solo me falta ir en estos dias para pagar por el certificado
<lgonzales> mas bien diganme en que puedo ayudar ese dia
<lgonzales> Hola nxvl disculpa puede hacerme un favor
<xander21c> puedes apoyarnos en el stand
<xander21c> o grabar CDs
<lgonzales> en la lista de correo puedes cambiar mi email
<lgonzales> claro no hay problema xander21c
<lgonzales> por cierto xander21c se van a mandar a hacer los polos para ir uniformados
<xander21c> humm no creo
<xander21c> hay poco tiempo y la gente demora en depositar
<lgonzales> :@
<lgonzales> de haberlo sabido hubiero pedido un polo de ubuntu
<xander21c> si pues :)
<xander21c> mas tarde reenviare el asunto a la lista :) a ver cuantos se animan
<lgonzales> si pero yo estoy fuera de la lista
<lgonzales> lo que pasa es que antes estaba con otro email
<nxvl> lgonzales: no administro la lista
<lgonzales> :s
<nxvl> lgonzales: pero mas facil es q te dessubscribas y te vuelvas a incribir con otro e-mail
<lgonzales> el problema es que no recuerdo el password :-P
<nxvl> pero te manda un mail a tu correo
<nxvl> solo tienes q confirmar
<lgonzales> ese es el problema ese correo ya no lo tengo
<lgonzales> el mail con el cual estaba inscrito era de mi antigua empresa
<nxvl> ah, entonces solo subscribete con otro y ya
<lgonzales> y ya no tengo acceso a ese email
<lgonzales> que curioso me he inscrito pero aun asi no he podido verla
<lgonzales> tendre que hacerla nuevamente pero desde el launchpad
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, pero nuevo modelo de polo pe
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: danos un alternativa :)
<xander21c> busca el diseñador en ti :)
<lgonzales> sed
<xander21c> https://shop.canonical.com/images/s/Intrepid%20Mens.jpg
<xander21c> La nueva portada de 8.10 https://shop.canonical.com/images/s/810_ubuntu_shad.jpg
 * RoAkSoAx installing Kubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, yo creo que nos hacemos un polo asi mas formal con cuellito y eso
<xander21c> tambien, todo se puede hacer simpre y cuando se logre un minimo de personas para que no salga tan caro
<lgonzales> yo ya quiero un polo
<lgonzales>  pero que sea bonito
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, claro.. la cosa es ke se apunte.. manda un concurso de diseño de polo poniendo como bases que sea con cuello y medio elegantioso
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<lgonzales> del color de ubuntu
<lgonzales> :-D
 * xander21c fuga a UNMSM
<juancho> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-01
<sandrof66> hola
<sandrof66> holatengo un problemilla
<sandrof66> a alguien de ustedes le ha pasado que la resolucion de pantalla se keda atascada en 640x480
<sandrof66> no la puedo modificar
<sandrof66> estaba funcionando todo bien
<sandrof66> y kise instalar el plugin para ver en flash en opera y no se podia
<sandrof66> de ahy lo forze pero no pasaba nada asi k reinicie y todo se ve grande
<Gatunox_D> !pastebin
<viperhoot> empaquetado o empaquetamiento.. he ahi el dilema
<viperhoot> nxvl, como se dice ?
<nxvl> la misma mierda
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, intrepid me parece mas rapido q hardy
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, en general si
<viperhoot> pero sigo sin entender esa wada del directorio privado haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> yo no tengo la carpeta tampoco
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl sabe
<RoAkSoAx> como
<viperhoot> mira:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/49620
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ma bien ya ando con kde y gnome
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, mira: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/49620
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ponla en ingles, later la traduzco
<RoAkSoAx> me kito
<RoAkSoAx> habamos
<RoAkSoAx> depues
<LeMartin> donde fue el epicentro?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-02
<pcachura> buenas noches a todos
<pcachura> soy nuevo usuario para esta distribuicion
<VulKnO> hola
<VulKnO> Ju4npE tu eres de Chiclayo?
<mib_0xc6so> hola alguien me puede ayudar???
<mib_0xc6so> tengo una laptop acer 1640...y cuando uso ubunut 8.04 el ventilador gira demasiado despacio...casi apagado...eso me preocupa mucho....necesito ayuda
<GNU-Linux> nick lgonzales
<lgonzales> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-26
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl: RoAkSoAx estoy contestando a lo de Lambayeque, los copio
<RoAkSoAx> ok xander21c
<nxvl> ok
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-27
<shapord> Buenos dias Vietnan!
<soulse> nas
<shapord> Buenas tardes
<shapord> una consulta, que solucion ya para el limite de 2 gb en evolution?
<soulse> limite de que?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-28
<Ddiods> Buenas
<soulse> holas
<Ddiods> hola, q tal?
<shapord> helou
<shapord> una consulta que significa Loco Team?
<shapord> Srs. alguien presente
<shapord> alguien vio la nota de Ubuntu en cnn?
<shapord> en espanol
<RoAk> shapord, Local Community
<RoAk> LoCo
<shapord> gracias
<shapord> estoy escribiendo un mail al programa clix de cnn en espanol
<shapord> Habra problema de poner en copia a la lista de correo?
<shapord> es entre reclamo y solicitud
<shapord> los que se opongan digan yo en lso proximos 0.10 segundos
<shapord> listo nadie se opne
<RoAk> shapord, si vas a mandar un mail a clix en tu nombre esta OK, pero no si lo vas a mandar en nombre del LoCo Team de Peru
<shapord> claro no soy nadie para mandar en nombre de la comunidad
<shapord> solo poner en copia
<shapord> para su conocimiento
<RoAk> shapord, oh ok, pues si queires mandanos un preliminar de ut correo
<shapord> bacan
<shapord> correo?
<RoAk> y talvez podriamos ayudarte a redactarlo
<RoAk> o sino habla con xander21c y asi escriben algo juntos
<shapord> se trata de una nota en la cual no le dieron la atencion debida a ubuntu, y como se nota que es un programa imparcial es bueno decírselo
<shapord> ademas invitan a un no usuario 24/7 de ubuntu para que hable de ubuntu
<RoAk> shapord, si tienes un enlace donde se hable de la nota onlina
<RoAk> podrias enviarnosla
<shapord> a ver
<RoAk> para poder ayudart
<Ddiods> buenas
<shapord> nas
<Ddiods> q tal?
<shapord> bene bene
<shapord> tunas
<Ddiods> bien, tranqui
<shapord> RoAk, ya lo hice a titulo personal y reenvie el correo a la lista
<shapord> bueno a comer
<shapord> Saludos \o
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-29
<Grego> hola
<mib_2z0cav> hola
<mib_2z0cav> como estan?
<shapord> chau
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-30
<viperhoot> buenas
<viperhoot> alguien ha esta hora ?
<RoAk> viperhoot, jhony walker
<viperhoot> RoAk, ta que actualizar a kamic ha sido un dolor de cabeza
<RoAk> viperhoot, uta... yo uso karmic desde alpha 3
<RoAk> viperhoot, de ahi baje el RC e hice un fresh install
<RoAk> y perfecto
<viperhoot> hmm si
<viperhoot> pero es rejodido cuando no funciona tu lectora de cds
<viperhoot> he actualizado directamente
<RoAk> viperhoot, pero no necesitas lectora de cds, solo necesitas una memoria USB
<RoAk> y el ISO
<viperhoot> a las finales lo hice arrancar
<viperhoot> pero el instalador no reconocia mis particiones
<viperhoot> la unica solucion posible era actualizar
<viperhoot> y va bien en general
<RoAk> viperhoot, bueeeeno
<RoAk> viperhoot, te recomiendo que hagas un fresh install
<RoAk> para que veas que esta mucho mejor
<viperhoot> pero sigue esa sensación de que jaunty hiba mejor
<viperhoot> voy a reportar el error de que no detecta mis particiones en la instalación
<RoAk> viperhoot, pues en mi caso
<RoAk> karmic estaba mejor
<RoAk> viperhoot, i mean.. karmic sta mejro
<viperhoot> más rápido si
<viperhoot> de hechaso
<RoAk> me gusta mas :)
<RoAk> y bueno es donde colabore mas
<RoAk> hahaha
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> que mala nota eso de meter empathy
<viperhoot> no se puede hacer nada
<RoAk> viperhoot, poirq?
<viperhoot> transferencia de archivos
<viperhoot> que tanto me han salvado a la hora de presentar trabajos de la u
<viperhoot> jajaj
<RoAk> viperhoot, pero isntalas nomas otra cosa
<viperhoot> si ps, ahora mismo vuelvo a pidgin
<RoAk> hahaha
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-31
<chafarleston> tengo problemas
<chafarleston> para subif
<chafarleston> subir
<chafarleston> mi pub key
<chafarleston> en el launchpad
<chafarleston> rcharles84@gmail.com
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-01
<luis_> holas
<luis_> me pueden ayudar
<luis_> tengo lios he cambiado mi contraseña  y pues por ejemplo cuando entro a synaptic me pide el loguin y cuando ingreso me sale error y no puedo entrar
<on3_g> <o/
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-01
<Bernardo> holas
<evelyn_> hola..alguien que pueda ayudarme porfa?
<evelyn_> no veo el inoco de firefox en mi escritorio, podrian ayudARME porfa?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-02
<glaredoa> buenas noches
<glaredoa> estimados tengo problemas para instalar i configurar los drivers ati en ubuntu 10.10
<glaredoa> alguien me podri ayudar
<glaredoa> ?????
<iAdrian91> hola
<Killman> 0/
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-03
<Milagros> Hola, tengo un problema con las particiones  DD compartido W7 y Ubuntu 10.04, estoy tratando de instalar Ubuntu pero no puedo
<Milagros>  tengo windows7 instalado en 60GB es el Disco C, la primera partición que hice, pues este Windows al instalarse crea su partición C como Primaria, luego se crea automáticamente otra partición de 100MB como primaria para el sistema, y luego le he creado yo una partición D como primaria para mis datos. cuando he iniciado con el live CD de Ubuntu 10.04, he creado /. y luego nada, ya no me permite disponer de el resto de espaci
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-04
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no te olvides del ticket del shuttle!!
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl si si justo teestaba pensando en eso. ahora le saco foto y t lo mando
<nxvl> ya chvre
<nxvl> para pasar mi claim report manhana
<nxvl> a todo esto, hiciste el UDS survey?
<nxvl> parece q orlando va a ser fixed location para los UDSs de USA
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl si si lo llene y si marianns dijo qur orlando seria fijo si a la gente le gustaba porque les salia barato
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl ya t mande a ver cheka
<nxvl> ya me llego, gracias
<RoAkSoAx> d nada
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-05
<RoAkSoAx> i/win 3
<RoAkSoAx> O_o
<soulse> win 3?
<RoAkSoAx> soulse: irssi
<yoyo89i> hola!
<yoyo89i> alguien podria ayduarm?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-10-31
<Perrote4Lobi> Hola? :D
<Perrote4Lobi> #atusol
<Perrote4Lobi> Hola? :D
<jemar> hola
<jemar> alguin se ofrece para ayudarme con el plymouth
#ubuntu-pe 2011-11-01
<fideliobcn> ¿y ahora?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-29
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR a dormir
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo armamos casi todo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: genial !
<viperhoot> yo ya me vine porque hoy si quiero descansar :P
<viperhoot> mi cuerpo ya lo merece
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: José aún no vuelve, seguro fue a dar una vuelta por ahí.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-30
<M1L0> buenas!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR Buenas maestro! como vas?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR Buenas maestro! como vas?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: en qué sesión están?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, estamos en la leadershipt summit
<SergioMeneses> con JoseBot
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,
<JoseeAntonioR> bah
<viperhoot> ah ok
<viperhoot> los  he perdido un poco desde la mañana
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, mucho
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: terminaron el rompecabezas, genial !!!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> el poder de la comunidad
<viperhoot> jajajaja \m/
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-31
<roaksoax> viperhoot ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-03
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax como estuvo el viaje?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong, todo bien :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mi maleta no llego
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> me paso lo mismo que a ustedes
<JoseeAntonioR> y ahora?
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando llega?
<SergioMeneses> supongo que hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte con eso
<SergioMeneses> ya que el problema creo q fue pasando el equipaje de lufthansa a avianca
<SergioMeneses> aqui en la terminal de bogota
<JoseeAntonioR> supuestamente lo tiene que sacar para desaduanar usted :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pero en el avion dijeron que ellos pasaban el equipaje directamente
<JoseeAntonioR> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si yo tenia entendido eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ellos dijeron que los vuelos con conexiones el equipaje lo enviaban
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, lo mismo le dijeron a dante
<JoseeAntonioR> pero tenia que volver a pasar la maleta porque tenia que desaduanar
<SaMe> JoseeAntonioR, http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/11/03/call-for-irc-operators-2/
<JoseeAntonioR> SaMe: acabo de hacer el cross-post al fridge
<SaMe> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SaMe> JoseeAntonioR, se me olvidaba... ud tiene mejor acceso a informacion que yo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-04
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<sergiomenesessin> JoseeAntonioR, me llego la matela!!!
<sergiomenesessin> maleta
<sergiomenesessin> mi casco vikingo :D
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-28
<gerson231294> hi :)
<Mikels> Hol
<Mikels> hola
<jorge> buenas noches
<unlimite16> hola :)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-29
<unlimite16> hola :)
<Luis__> hola?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-30
<Julio> Un pregunta
<Julio> buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-02
<ubumac> buenas con todods
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-01
<ddi4z> jose: ?
<ddi4z> ping ?
<ddi4z> hace tiempo que no pasaba por aquí :P
